# singletrackworld?



## bonj2 (23 Oct 2007)

has anyone else ever had problems posting on it?
I've registered, but there's just no links for 'reply' or 'new post' showing.
What more does it want


----------



## Steve Austin (23 Oct 2007)

are you logged in

STW needs you Bonj.
You need to start a hello thread. New members are always warmly wlecomed


----------



## Peyote (24 Oct 2007)

He he, Bonj on STW. That would be comedy!

Go on Bonj, STW needs folk like you!


----------



## bonj2 (24 Oct 2007)

I was just browsing it when this site was down last night. and it seemed to have some quite good info/links to routes in the peaks. I wanted to ask some of the guys whereabouts photos they'd posted were taken, and other things i'm curious about like how to link to a specific point on streetmap.co.uk what with its ordnance survey maps (like when an arrow is drawn on it), and how to understand/find/use grid references given in the form "GR165878", rather than e.g. 164978,878012 as streetmap seems to want them.

does anybody know any of this?


----------



## Peyote (24 Oct 2007)

Don't know about the 'photo locations Bonj, but national grid references can be given as either a grid square location e.g SU, followed by the eastings and northings within that square, e.g SU835257. Or they can be given as a complete numerical grid reference e.g. 483550E 125750N sometimes shortened to 483550,125750. Then you can get different accuracies e.g an eight figue grid ref (4835,1257) won't be as accurate as the twelve figure one above.

As usual Wikipedia should be able to explain it better than me!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_national_grid_reference_system

Hope that helps.


----------



## bonj2 (24 Oct 2007)

ah, thanks... I thought there was somewhat of a level of accuracy distinction going on there, but what confused me was what the letters stood for, and the fact that the three letters east and north were the second to fourth letters of the 6 letters east and north, rather than 1 to 3. But I'll have a butchers at that wiki article. Thanks

Still want to know how to link to streetmap (I mean draw arrows on it). I'm sure you can do it as they do it willy nilly on stw. I know you can on google by logging in and clicking on 'create map', then you can draw on a map, just need to know how on streemap 'cos it's got ordnance survey maps.


----------



## bonj2 (24 Oct 2007)

Peyote said:


> Don't know about the 'photo locations Bonj, but national grid references can be given as either a grid square location e.g SU, followed by the eastings and northings within that square, e.g SU835257. Or they can be given as a complete numerical grid reference e.g. 483550E 125750N sometimes shortened to *483550,125750*. Then you can get different accuracies e.g an eight figue grid ref *(4835,1257)* won't be as accurate as the twelve figure one above.
> 
> As usual Wikipedia should be able to explain it better than me!
> 
> ...


<pedantic> but that would actually be 4836,1258.</pedantic>


----------



## Tim Bennet (24 Oct 2007)

I'm sorry Bonj, but you're not being pedantic, you're just being incorrect.

Grid references must always be rounded down, what ever the value of the last figure you are dealing with.

All grid references are not actually points, but squares where the reference refers to the bottom left hand (south west) corner. Obviously the more accurate the grid reference (ie an 8 rather than a 6 figure reference), the smaller the square.

But as you reduce accuracy, you must still refer to the SW corner of the next largest inclusive square. So if you had GR369,139 (a 10 x 10m square) but only needed the accuracy of a 1km reference, it would become GR36,13 even though the original reference square was only a maximum of 10m from GR37,14. 

But by rounding it up you are now saying your described point is in the square kilometre that lies to the NE of 37,14, which is untrue, it lies in the 1km square to the NE of 36,13.

It does make a difference. Searching for casualties in the wrong square is as frustrating as it is futile.


----------



## bonj2 (24 Oct 2007)

oh right. you live and learn.


----------



## mondobongo (26 Oct 2007)

Bonj with regards to registering if you have used a a free email address such as hotmail or yahoo you will need to complete your name plus another piece of info in your profile before they will let you post.


----------



## bonj2 (26 Oct 2007)

ah right. I used my talktalk email address because i'd obviously already used up my hotmail address on registering, getting frustrated that i couldn't post and then forgetting i'd registered.
But all is fine now.


----------

